# General Pest Control



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I have read lots on here and just want to control the basic critters and what helps where and when and what to use and not have a build up of tolerance to insects.

Currently I have Bifen - Cyonara (Demand CS) and Dominion 2L...

I just sprayed the Cyonara today on the outside walls and 3' area of the lawn near foundation and inside of the exterior crevices. I will rotate between this and the Bifen... I will apply Dominion(mainly grub preventative) this next coming week as I think the next few days will have too much rain fall...

What are your overall thoughts? Add or replace anything?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Matthew_73 said:


> I have read lots on here and just want to control the basic critters and what helps where and when and what to use and not have a build up of tolerance to insects.
> 
> Currently I have Bifen - Cyonara (Demand CS) and Dominion 2L...
> 
> ...


Hi @Matthew_73! Hey, I am confused by a couple things.

First, I thought the a.i. in both Cyonara and Demand CS is lambda-Cyhalothrin 9.7% (not sure if I am mis-reading your second sentence and misinterpreting your asserting Bifen is the a.i. in either Cyonara or Demand CS or if your second sentence is saying you're rotating through THREE different products / active ingredients (a product containing Bifen / a second (Cyanora) / and a third (Dominion)?

Either way, I agree either Cyonara or Demand CS is a good "core" product for rotating through as part of a Integgrated Pest Management program.

However, my confusion doesn't stop above as, the label (or at least the DMOPC web page) for the Dominion 2L specifically states:

"*Cannot be Used Indoors for Ants or other Insects ...*"

And I am not sure what it would do against grubs that different grub-targeted pesticides would do better (and more efficiently).

But hey! Then again I never imagined let alone suspected that the imidacloprid in Dominion 2L would be marketed as a "termiticide." LOL, I guess I can go back to bed now cuz, I definitely learned my something new today, haha! :lol:

FWIW, I rotate between Cyzmic CS (lambda-Cyhalothrin 9.7%) and TalStar (bifenthrin) which I think mirror the first two mentions in your second sentence. However, I rely upon Taurus SC (fipronil) for termites and carpenter ants.

I do use the imidacloprid in Dominion to root drench shrubs against beetles AFTER they have left the ground and grub stage. I suppose imidacloprid works on grubs if applied at precisely a time before the grubs start munching grass roots which is at least 2x in each grubs life cycle; however; What I use for grubs in the ground are completely separate from all my other (perimeter) insecticides and come out if this awesome reference: https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Chlorantraniliprole (GrubEx) in May for grub prevention and misc pests. Then 4#/M of EcoLogic organic Lawn & Yard Insect Killer granular during summer months to mainly target ticks. Deer and horse flies are the worst during the summer being very persistent, not much to do about those other than bathe in OFF repellent spray when I'm working outside.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

If you blast your property with bifen out of a mistblower, that'll kill the flies too. It kills everything, it's just about getting good enough coverage.


----------

